# My plants are falling over!?



## blowintrees (Apr 24, 2008)

What is the cause of plants falling over? the stems are weak and arent even supporting the weight of a few small leaves. i am using toothpicks to help prop them up so they stand up and get more light. what can i do to fix this!?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 24, 2008)

It might be getting too hot or no water... If not get bamboo sticks and tie em up.


----------



## smokybear (Apr 24, 2008)

What type of lighting are you using? They are probably stretching due to lack of light. You should also put a fan blowing on the plants. That will help to strengthen the stems up. Do you have any pictures? Keep us posted. Take care and be safe.


----------



## G_48911 (Apr 24, 2008)

yea,i've had that happen a bunch of times,i used popsicle sticks to hold them up and within a couple days they had enough strength to stand up.i agree with smokeybear,you should definitly have a fan on them.you want the stem as thick as possible..that way it can hold all the buds you hope it gets.as long as the leafs look good and arent yellow,they'll be fine.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Apr 26, 2008)

Get proper spectrum and  fan


----------



## hawaiicoleman (May 20, 2008)

ok soo i had a very very nice looking plant growing and it was starting to build a little bit of fungus around the edges of the pot(not the plant but the actual pot it's growing in.) Hawaii is very humid soo i guess that has to do with the fungus. so i made a transplant to put new soil in and fertalizer. but now 10 hours after transplant, the stem is fine and still shoots up in the air, but all the leaves off the stem are falling down and not sticking straight out like before..... What should i do? not enough water? bad transplant? PLZ HELP ME


----------



## stoner (May 20, 2008)

ye i hear a fan strengthens the stems


----------



## Melissa (May 21, 2008)

hawaiicoleman said:
			
		

> ok soo i had a very very nice looking plant growing and it was starting to build a little bit of fungus around the edges of the pot(not the plant but the actual pot it's growing in.) Hawaii is very humid soo i guess that has to do with the fungus. so i made a transplant to put new soil in and fertalizer. but now 10 hours after transplant, the stem is fine and still shoots up in the air, but all the leaves off the stem are falling down and not sticking straight out like before..... What should i do? not enough water? bad transplant? PLZ HELP ME


 
if the soils dry the leaves will droop so yeah they might need a watering eace:saying that they might be a little stressed due to the transplant ,, good luck :48:


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 24, 2008)

if done correctly the transplant should cause no stress whatsoever.
what feeding schedule are you using?
also Blowin Trees, what stage are you at in the grow i.e veg/flower, and how far along?
some strains like big-bud aswell as some others have colas so big that you need to tie them up, not a bad problem to have....


----------

